# Oceans Eleven’ Female Reboot



## Ae (Aug 10, 2016)

> and  are in negotiation to join “Oceans Eight,” the all-female reboot of “Oceans Eleven.”
> 
> , , Helena Bonham Carter, and Mindy Kaling, who had previously been linked to the Warnwr Bros. And Village Roadshow co-production, are leading the ensemble. Nora Lum (better known by her rap name Awkwafina) has also boarded the spinoff from director Gary Ross (“The Hunger Games”).
> 
> ...


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 10, 2016)

What's next? Jane Bond?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 10, 2016)

Solid cast. I'll keep an eye out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2016)

The ocean series has such a basic premise that this could've had hundreds of other  names. But naw, we gotta ride that wave


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2016)

0/4 as far as women I like are concerned.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2016)

Hathaway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 10, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Hathaway


Horseaface, you mean.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2016)

Not Mindy Kaling, she's fugly and should be left to voice overs.

What's next? An all-male Charlie's Angels?  (With Lunnell as Bosley)


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2016)

Nothing but ugly women didn't work for ghostbusters.  Get someone like Mary Elizabeth Winstead in there.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2016)

This is perhaps the worst cast for a movie I have ever seen.

What the fuck is an Awkwafina?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2016)

Bad rapper turned slightly better tv personality .

Dope chick but I have absolutely zero confidence in her acting chops.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 11, 2016)

Nothing is sacred.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 11, 2016)

So are all franchises gonna get a reboot now with an all female cast? Is that what Hollywood's gonna be from now on? 

Why not just make a new heist film with an all female cast that has nothing to do with Oceans Eleven, why reboots?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2016)

Overwatch said:


> Nothing is sacred.


----------



## Yahiko (Aug 11, 2016)

what the fuck is this shit


----------



## Yahiko (Aug 11, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> What's next? Jane Bond?


not yet but you may get to see the female version of expendables that will be coming soon to cinemas near you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2016)

tfw even James Gunn is defending this abortion.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 12, 2016)

I want to see an ethinic remake of this while we're pandering to people, I see myself as a brown george clooney if you apply a lot of cgi and a thick layer of vaseline on the camera lens. 

So a brown george clooney 
black brad pitt
mexican matt damon


----------



## Roman (Aug 12, 2016)

So is this a new trend or something? Reboots with an all-female main cast?


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2016)

I guess nobody learned from Ghostbusters


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2016)

bruh, i'm an ardent feminisicist and i think women deserve better than the creative bottom of the barrel that is gender swapping remakes of mediocre films


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2016)

Rihanna - Yes
Anne Hathaway - Yes
Helena Bonham Carter - No
Cate Blanchett - No
Sandra Bullock - No
Mindy Kaling - No
Awkwafina- No

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2016)

Who the hell is awkwafina though  

Funny ass name


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2016)

Vault said:


> Who the hell is awkwafina though
> 
> Funny ass name





i don't even /smgdh


----------



## Vault (Aug 12, 2016)

Why does she have z


RAGING BONER said:


> i don't even /smgdh


What does this little bitch do?  looks like some youtuber or some shit smh


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 12, 2016)

Vault said:


> Why does she have z
> 
> What does this little bitch do?  looks like some youtuber or some shit smh



She would have fit in Ghostbusters perfectly.

Oh boy we're doomed.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 12, 2016)

The idea of gender swapping an otherwise stale idea to excite general audiences is pulled from the same drawer as piling movie stars into an otherwise stale idea to excite general audiences. It's the perfect franchise for this, because the entire franchise is already a stunt.

But don't go for the bait this time. You know better. Even if you read some huffington post article about how this continues an era of equality and representation and domination for women and it's great that we're finally moving away from boring male cis gen casts and girl power and suck it guys and guys are so intimidated by women that they're terrified of this movie... Even then, don't go for it. You know better. Don't start up. Don't follow the movie around for years barking at the cast and crew, and then jacking off over every possible box office drop after it's released. That's what the zionist lesbian cabal wants you to do.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 12, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> i don't even /smgdh



her voice is more manly than my own have you seen neighbours 2? I swear she's a tranny


----------



## Atlas (Aug 13, 2016)

You guys are disgusting misogynistic pigs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2016)

Atlas said:


> You guys are disgusting misogynistic pigs.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Ruse (Aug 13, 2016)

My brother told me about this, I thought he was fucking around

They need to just leave shit alone


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2016)

At least get Alicia Vikander!


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 13, 2016)

She's too busy playing the worst Tomb Raider.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2016)

Really bad post Pocalypse.  You can't ever complain about me if this is what you are going to contribute.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 13, 2016)

She is. Tatiana Maslany (#1 choice), Lauren Cohan...other actresses who don't need to raid a fridge could have played her. At least Angelina Jolie looked the part of Tomb Raider. Vikander is just bad all around and you shouldn't be the one to talk about bad posts and opinions Mr. ScarJo and Robbie are too fat and BvS is a 7/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2016)

Scar Jo has definitely gone into films out of shape!  Under the Skin!  Watch it and tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2016)

Rukia pls


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2016)

Please watch it.  Please guys.  Tell me she wasn't going through some kind of Ryan Reynolds depression when she made that movie!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2016)

Wasn't filmed around the time of her pregnancy ?


----------



## Krory (Aug 13, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wasn't filmed around the time of her pregnancy ?



Yes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2016)

Ghostbusters killer 

Awkwafina sounds so stupid 

Wait till their announcement of The A Team female version


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wasn't filmed around the time of her pregnancy ?


Would it be a Rukia shitpost if she wasn't?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 25, 2016)

Lauren Cohan as Tomb Raider =

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2016)

^ Mediocre actress though.  No ability to pull off any kind of accent.

She did fine in The Boy earlier this year.  This would probably be beyond her skill level tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2016)

I hear Sarah Paulson might get a spot.  That would be a poor selection.  Awkwafina brings more to the table than her!


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 26, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> What's next? Jane Bond?



They'd only make Jane Bond work is if she was bisexual/a lesbian.  Otherwise, they can't have any Bond Girls.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

